# Probleme d'allumage de DD Externe WD MyBook



## imonamac (1 Février 2009)

J'ai un disque dur externe Western Digital "MyBook" d'1 To et bien que branché et tout, il ne s'allume plus. Il ne monte donc pas sur le bureau. Appuyer sur le bouton d'allumage deriere celui ci ne fait rien. Qui a deja rencontre ce probleme avec un disque de la meme marque ?


----------



## Boris 41 (1 Février 2009)

Tu as essayé sur un autre ordinateur, du genre un PC sous Windows ?


----------



## imonamac (1 Février 2009)

Je n'en n'ai pas mais de toute facon je ne pense pas que cela vienne de l'ordi.
J'arrive a l'allumer des fois et a ce qu'il monte, mais souvent apres un redemarrage du Mac.
Je ne vais quand meme pas redemarrer mon ordi pour que mon DD s'allume quand meme ?


----------



## boninmi (1 Février 2009)

As-tu réinitialisé la SMC ?


----------



## Boris 41 (1 Février 2009)

imonamac a dit:


> Je n'en n'ai pas mais de toute facon je ne pense pas que cela vienne de l'ordi.
> J'arrive a l'allumer des fois et a ce qu'il monte, mais souvent apres un redemarrage du Mac.
> Je ne vais quand meme pas redemarrer mon ordi pour que mon DD s'allume quand meme ?



Tu trouves pas qu'il y a quelque chose de pas très logique dans ce que tu avances ? 

Tu dis que tu ne penses pas que ça vienne de l'ordinateur, mais que de temps à autres ton dd fonctionne après redémarrage ce qui semble au contraire indiquer que le problème a de forte chances de provenir de ton Mac...


----------



## imonamac (1 Février 2009)

En quoi le fait qu'il s'allume ou non vienne du Mac ? 
Ce n'est pas au Mac d'allumer mon disque. Il y a un bouton pour cela et branche ou non au Mac, l'allumage reste aléatoire.


----------



## Boris 41 (1 Février 2009)

Lorsque tu branches ton disque il s'allume mais ce met directement en veille si il n'est pas sollicité par un ordinateur. Donc c'est bien ton Mac qui allume ton disque dur en quelques sorte, puis qu'il est censé voir un périphérique branché en USB et essayer de communiquer avec lui.


----------



## boninmi (1 Février 2009)

Je réitère ma suggestion (lien indiqué dans mon post précédent). Ce n'est peut-être pas la solution, mais le contrôleur de gestion du système s'occupe en particulier et aussi des périphériques.


----------



## dolby (15 Avril 2012)

J'ai exactement le même problème et effectivement cela n'a rien à voir avec l'ordi!
C'est le power qui est de la camelotte . Il faut appuyer maintes fois avec un crayon.
La conception est nase.
A mon avis vite, vite profiter d'un allumage pour aller copier les fichiers sur un autre disque externe ! et virer le disque dans la poubelle !


----------



## boninmi (15 Avril 2012)

dolby a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème et effectivement cela n'a rien à voir avec l'ordi!
> C'est le power qui est de la camelotte . Il faut appuyer maintes fois avec un crayon.
> La conception est nase.
> A mon avis vite, vite profiter d'un allumage pour aller copier les fichiers sur un autre disque externe ! et virer le disque dans la poubelle !



Vu que le sujet a plus de trois ans c'est vrai que le disque doit être fatigué


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (16 Avril 2012)

Chez moi aussi mes DD Western Digital My Book sont capricieux. Souvent je dois les éteindre, les rallumer, débrancher l'alimentation, presser sur le bouton ON/OFF soit une seconde, soit plus longtemps, recommencer les branchements au port firewire 800 de mon iMac ... bref, du bricolage.
Mais quand les disques durs sont allumés et montés sur le bureau, c'est nickel 
Que pensez-vous de ce système d'allumage/mise en veille des WD càd presser brièvement le bouton ON/OFF ou presser et maintenir dans certains cas ? Pas clair hein ? :confuses:
Et, deuxièmement, je constate que quand je raccorde 3 DD en FW 800, c'est à ce moment que j'ai des problèmes d'allumage/monter sur bureau. Mais avec seulement 2 DD en FW 800, fini les soucis d'allumage... est-ce normal ?


----------

